# Chris Webber: perception vs. reality



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Whenever I see someone on t.v. commenting on Chris Webber, they say the same things...."he's soft, he disappears in the 4th qt., he's never won anything, he's not mentally tough"

....and I say to myself "instead going with everyone else says....they might wanna actually watch more than 2 games to come to these conclusions"

me personally after watching him last year, the last thing I would say about him is that isn't "mentally tough"....anyone who wasn't watching him *without a crital eye * could see that while on one leg he outplayed everyone on the Kings in the playoffs...

...for those who say he's soft and is tough enough... I say he's tougher and more strong minded now than what was 4-5 years ago...people point to how he settles for jumpers....to me its amazing he's as effective as he is, considering the severity of his knee injury..(doesn't a genius to see that after the surgey he doesn't, nor will ever have the lift and strength in legs he had prior to)...don't believe me..

...take a look at Penny Hardaway, Jamal Mashburn, Allan Houston, and even jason kidd's not the same player (they all suffered the same injury)

Webber had to change his game...he now plays exactly like Karl Malone at about the same age(32)...In the high post relying manily on jumpers(its kinda hard to post up when you A)......don't enough balance and strength in your legs to get good position B)..... don't have enough lift to finish around the basket)

I agree with those who say he's an underacheiver but it isn't as bad as people make it out to be






thoughts please :biggrin:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

He ruined the Kings chemistry last year, they were way better without him. 

I don't know the record without him and with him, but I will look for it.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I jsut found it, the Kings were 43-15 without him, and 12-12 with him. That was last season.


----------



## Ikuko (Mar 29, 2005)

Chis was the cutest player on the kings.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The only reasons why I wouldn't want Webber on my team is that he can't run or jump anymore, and he's a loser. Other than that I love him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Comparing him to one of the best PF's of all time is a huge reach, for several reasons. For one, Karl Malone went out there basically every single night and gave you great stuff. Last year was the only season where Malone didn't play 80 games (Excluding the strike-shortened year of course), making that 17 seasons where he basically played 99% of the games. Webber has never played more than 76 games, and that was in his first season in the league. Now I know, this is a little bit off track from your point, but comparing Webber to Malone is a big stretch. Another reason why that's a stretch is because while both Webber and Malone are/were perimeter orientend PF's, Malone still got to the line about 9 times per game at age 32, compared to Webber's current rate of 3.5 FTA's per game. That's a pretty big gap, and that shows that Malone was a lot more aggressive at taking it to the rack compared to Webber, hence the "soft" label.



Plus, let's not forget Webber is a 9 digit millionare, being paid like one of the games best players. I personally feel he has been an underachiever, mostly because how of rare it is for him to be healthy. It's unfortunate, but when you get a 100 million dollar contract from a then-championship caliber team, your expectations are really high.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Webber was 3rd best PF in the nba 4 years ago.

He is done. He can't play defense.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I jsut found it, the Kings were 43-15 without him, and 12-12 with him. That was last season.


those numbers are skewed..I ask you what was the kings record with and without bobby jackson last year...and he came back at the same time as Brad Miller got hurt and missed the first 4 weeks of his return...

...and yes the chemistry was hurt..but ask yourself what would've been a better scnerio(sp?) have an unhealthy webber playing himself into shape or a 56 year old Vlade Divac continue to play 35 mins a game????


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

tone wone said:


> those numbers are skewed..I ask you what was the kings with and without bobby jackson last year...and he came back at the same time as Brad Miller got hurt and missed the first 4 weeks of his return...
> 
> ...and yes the chemistry was hurt..but ask yourself what would've been a better scnerio(sp?) have an unhealthy webber playing himself into shape or a 56 year old Vlade Divac continue to play 35 mins a game????
> 
> ...


Vlade's not even on the team.

What I'm saying is that if Webber hadn't come back their chances could have been better, because he messed up their chemistry.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

What annoys me with Webber is his infatuation with the 18 foot jumper, like many others have said, he would probably suit the sixers better on the blocks. When he does step out that far he should try to set up guys, get some high-lows going with Iggy, stuff like that. Sixers do not need him shooting jumper after jumper. 

And this is the same guy who has basically had his high school and college careers erased and on top of that he lied to a grand jury. His career has certainly had its rough spots.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

webber's a bulk shooter who happens to be one of the least efficient scorers in the league.

coming back from injury is difficult and it affects how you can perform. but your performance is your performance.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

once he lost his atheletic ability, he is no way near as dominant as before. He shoots too much from 20 feet, he basically gives up the inside option these days. But he is a smart player and still skilled, its just that his body is damaged goods and he is not the same type of player anymore, who could be an inside and outside guy.

But, 4 years ago, he was 2nd only to Tim Duncan as the premier big forwards. But today even though he is still good, he just is too fragile, he is a liability in the defensive end and doesnt provide the inside presense that his team needs him to be.

In Philly, I think he rivals A.I for jump shots.... now thats not right, he should be the inside guy, but he cant physically play down there anymore.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He's such a cancer that his Sacramento teammates nicknamed him Phillip Morris. He's poisoned the Philly atmosphere in record time and is already the most hated player in the clubhouse. If Webber's proved one thing in his career it's that he's ebola when he's unhappy. And in those rare moments that he's not miserable and grumping, he's injured. Let Philly have him. :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

when you compare the injured guards to the injured PF (chris webber) it doesnt make any sense. Those guys relied on their quickness. Chris lost his quickness and athletic ability but still is 6'10 and does have passing skills, and a good mid range jay for a tall guy. What else does he do. He's gotten pretty slow in transition D. Cant come out on screens. No Im not talking about shaq im talking about chris webber. And you can forget his post defense. He's not a banger down low. Which is why I was such a supporter of the trade. Thomas and Skinner do what Sacramento needs. 

Once Sacramento retools and adds depth they are gonna be contenders. Its a renassiance or rebirth for Sac Town and a nightmare for Philly. To have webber and AI and not even be sure your in the playoffs. I know they probably have a winning record with Webber in the lineup, but I dont think webber is near the player he once was. Quoting stats wont prove it either.

Look at penny after he came back from injury. When he came back he wasnt anywhere near the number one option. When webber came back he was. Just because you jack up a lot of mid range shots and are in the game long enough to grab some rebounds, doesnt make webber the player you believe he is.

Praise Petrie for the amazing salary dump even if it wasn't for expiring deals. I'd much rather have traded for Antoine Walker, and he probably could have come even cheaper.


----------



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I jsut found it, the Kings were 43-15 without him, and 12-12 with him. That was last season.


And now without him the Kings are skyrocketing to an .800 record.


----------

